# Ways to stop biting?



## nysart8902 (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone have suggestions on how to stop biting in minis? My mom's one weanling just won't stop biting, and he tries to bit everyone.


----------



## disneyhorse (Dec 31, 2008)

Well... first the horse needs to learn to respect your space. If he's not in your space, he's not close enough to bite!

A horse with disrespect enough to bite you just needs some consistent, firm manners lessons. No tricks, just firm horsemanship.

Good luck,

Andrea


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 31, 2008)

My husband bought a stallion that had been raised like he was a dog. He had nearly no respect at all for people. In fact the previous owner sold him when he went from being a cute colt to a grown stallion and biting every one was just one of his many behavioral issues. First there is no point at all in smacking them, for starters it is likely he will just dodge you anyway and almost all of them make a game of it. How quick can he bite and duck before you swing. They're quick lol and win this game so often they get worse rather than better about biting no matter how hard the reprimand gets if you do make contact. Every time my horses try to put their teeth on me I take ahold of their face and play with their lips and teeth. I pull, tug, rub and just generally maul that mouth. And I keep at it past when THEY would like me to stop. I get two benefits from this, #1 the horse who has the inclination to be nippy gets tired (very quickly) of the response he gets and it seems to satisfy some oral need in them and #2 I can do anything I want to their mouths after a time. They are so accustomed to it that having their teeth checked, oral meds given with a syringe etc is much much easier. I got this method (if my memory serves) from something John Lyons wrote a number of years ago.


----------



## Keri (Jan 1, 2009)

Bite me...I bit back. If they bite me, I smack them along the soft part of their mouth on the side. I only generally have to do it once and I've never had a horse try to bite again. It works with babies fairly quickly. I know most people don't like hitting the head area, but to me, you have to smack them where the problem is coming from. It hurts and they realize their action has a bad reaction from you. I've been through a few weanlings like this. You just have to do it quick enough right after they bite or you can't do it at all.

Also, if she is feeding treats, tell her to stop until this problem is solved.


----------



## nysart8902 (Jan 1, 2009)

The only time he gets treats is when he behaves. For example: I hooked him up on the cross-ties to clean his feet and brush him, but I only give a treat if he stands still. I do the same for everyone, since some of them won't stand still to get their feet cleaned. My mom did just tell me she bit him this morning because he was nipping at her shirt. She did that to her one stallion, and he hasn't bit anyone since then. So I'm hoping Bandit will do that same. Guess I'll find out tomorrow when I go over.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 1, 2009)

It is my understanding that biting is often a stallion thing. Do you plan to geld the yearling?

It is also a dominance thing.

I was told there is a 3 second rule--if you do not dicipline the horse within 3 seconds, he doesn't know why you are upset.

My 11 year old horse, I am sad to say, gives me a good nip about once a year. I got him as a 5 year old stallion; he hadn't been handled, and didn't even know how to lead. Nipping has been a constant thing between us. He knows I am a big softy and always tries to boss me, so I work hard and consistantly at setting his limits. (He has been a gelding for 6 years.)

In fact, TODAY was our yearly confrontation. While out walking, I stopped to talk to a neighbor, and he was impatiient with me, so I got a hard nip on the hand. So, I had to go through my noisy, rather violent technique--in front of the neighbor. Not a pretty sight! He should be good for another year, now.

I shout, force him back back BACK out of my space, and use whatever I have handy to smack him. Today I only had a soft cotton lead rope. Of course, he knows better than to nip me when I have the whip with me or the stud chain on him!

I went through my shouting and backing for about 5-10 seconds. He was licking by the time I was finished. Then we stood quietly for a little while and I patted him to show we were back to normal. This technique was recommended to me when I first got this horse.

Other horses only need a quick jerk and a loud AAAAAA! Maybe that is all yours needs.

I agree that hand-feeding treats can cause or exacerbate the problem.

I handle this horse's mouth alot, but that has no positive effect on this particular bad behavior of his.

Hopefully, you can cure your young one of this bad habit, and not end up like my horse and me. I figure when mine is an old gray horse and I am in a wheelchair, he will still be nipping me.


----------



## BannerBrat (Jan 1, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Do you have access to a place(fairly large, but not huge.) where you can work him with no other horses in it? If you do, I'd go in with him & brush him or something nice in the middle (or someplace away from a wall of the pen) & when he goes to nip, use either an "AHHHT!" or some other word you choose to use to let him know this is not what you want. Then drive him out, don't chase him hard, just keep pressure on him until he acts like he'd like to join your 'herd' again. Then allow him to come back, pet him & continue doing whatever you were doing before. & repeat as necessary. If you're consistent he'll remember when you use that word "AHHHT" or whatever you use that nipping is not okay. This is how I'd start just like Andrea said, he does need to respect your space. Since he's a yearling be careful not to really run him when you drive him away, just keep some pressure on him to make him uncomfortable. If this ends up not being enough to correct him then I'd use Keri/Martha's method. I also really like 'Reignmaker Miniatures' suggestion & use it a lot as well.... actually depending on my gelding's mood, I use all of these techniques & they all work, as long as your consistent.




Just a note after re-reading that he's a weanling, I'd start off trying 'Reignmaker Miniatures' suggestion first. Keep with him, he'll learn best wishes!



[/SIZE]


----------



## Miniv (Jan 1, 2009)

For a weanling, I agree and also do what Reignmaker described........annoy the puss out of him!





For yearlings, I am a bit more harsh and aggressive, however we have a rule against smacking a horse's face - or any other being for that matter.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 2, 2009)

I tried the mauling of his mouth today and I think it will be a good thing for me to use. After a few times of being mauled, he started to lip me again, but when I reached for his nose, he backed away.

Thanks for the tip, reignmaker.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 2, 2009)

All my babies try biting me....once!!

Just like they think kicking might be a good idea!!

I get in their space and give them heck, big time, full blown, no holds barred, BIG ANGRY HORSE movements and noises...no need to hit kick or bite, just make sure they have room to run away and push them forcefully out of your personal space.

Once that has happened all you need to do is that imperious head flick and stamp your foreleg and they will be _gone_.

They don't get scared per se, because it is language they understand, but they really do get respectful!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 2, 2009)

You are most welcome, glad it helped. You may have to repeat that a couple of times but it sure did work for me with the stallion we have that was so bad and has worked with every colt since too.


----------



## nysart8902 (Jan 2, 2009)

I started tonight with what Reignmaker said to do with his mouth. It worked for a few minutes, and then he started to lip at my hand. I just started up with messing with his lips again. He didn't seem to mind him the second time. I pinched him on the nose and that made him stop, look at me like he was saying "I'm in trouble", and ran behind Flash who was near the corner of the stall


----------

